# "You have mail" under user account



## hashime (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello

Whenever I log in as root, *I* am greeted with 
	
	



```
You have mail.
```
However, when *I* log in as my normal user, *I* don't have this message (while having new mail).

So my question now is: what is responsible for displaying 
	
	



```
You have mail.
```
 and how can *I* get that as a user?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 7, 2014)

Uncomment this line in /etc/aliases: 
	
	



```
# root: me@my.domain
```
 and change it to 
	
	



```
root:username
```
 Do on the command line as root, `newaliases`.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2014)

That re-routes root mail to the user.  But it does not control the display of the "You have new mail" message.  In csh(), that's controlled by the mail variable:
`man csh | less "+8/mail"`


----------



## hashime (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you again, appreciated.


----------

